# Tip of the day.



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Printing Error Messages*

We all have computer mishaps and end up having to call for help. One of the first questions the helper (tech support) always asks is, What was the message you received?

Most of the time, in our frustration, we failed to write down the content of the message. Here is a tip that will bypass the writing altogether and allow you to answer that first question from your digital helper.

When an error occurs follow these steps:

1. Before Clicking on the OK or Cancel button on the error message press the Print Screen button on your keyboard (its located above the Delete, and Home keys on the middle of your keyboard)
2. Close the error message
3. Open your favorite word processing software (Word, Works, WordPerfect, etc)
4. Click Edit
5. Click Paste
6. A picture of your computer screen (with the pesky error window) will appear
7. Click File
8. Click Print

Thats it!! No writing or fumbling for paper, simply press a few keystrokes, and you have a nice clean printout of the error message.

*Note: This tip will not work with the infamous Blue Screen of Death or if the computer freezes


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Good tip, but for those of you that still can't see the key after it being explained then look at http://www.windows-help-central.com/image-files/windows-xp-print-screen2.jpg


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

For message boxes you can also press Ctrl+C to copy the message to your clipboard.

http://weblogs.asp.net/chuckop/archive/2004/04/08/110153.aspx
http://lifehacker.com/268547/copy-error-messages-text-to-the-clipboard


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

CopyMessageBox is a good one also.

Just unzip to folder and run.

http://www.thyante.com/index.php?id=3,0,0,1,0,0

Get all the text in the detail of the error


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Quick ways to turn off your PC..

Hibernate vs. Sleep: What&#8217;s the difference?

When you shut down your computer, you turn everything off. All of your applications, windows and documents have to be closed. Starting up your computer again can take some time. And then you have to reopen everything you want to use.

To save time, you can use Hibernate or Sleep. Both of these save the exact state of your computer. You don&#8217;t have to close anything. All your windows, programs and documents are stored as-is.

When you start up the computer, everything is restored. All your windows are just as you left time. They&#8217;re even in the same place on your desktop. And you can pick up right where you left off.

They both still seem the same, don&#8217;t they? But each offers a different level of power saving and convenience.

Sleep

When using Sleep, your computer&#8217;s state is stored in RAM. The display is turned off. Your hard drive is stopped. And other components are shut down. But a minimal amount of power is still applied to the RAM. This allows the RAM to hold on to your computer&#8217;s state.

So, your computer isn&#8217;t completely off. Starting the computer from Sleep is almost instantaneous. That&#8217;s really convenient. You can jump right back into what you were doing.

The downside of Sleep is that it still requires some power. If you lose power for any reason, the RAM is wiped. You&#8217;ll lose your computer&#8217;s stored state. That could also mean losing any work you haven&#8217;t saved.

Hibernate

When using Hibernate, your computer&#8217;s state is stored on the hard drive. Your hard drive doesn&#8217;t require power to hold on to that information. So, your computer can turn off power to everything.

Starting from Hibernate has the same result as from Sleep. Your computer is restored to exactly where it was before. But coming out of hibernation takes longer. So, it&#8217;s less convenient.

But you don&#8217;t have to worry about losing power. Even if power is cut, the computer&#8217;s state is still stored. Nothing will be lost.

Mac OS X and Windows Vista tweak these features slightly.

Windows Vista has something called Hybrid Sleep. This is a cross between the standard Hibernate and Sleep. The computer&#8217;s state is stored in RAM and on the hard drive. Power is still given to the RAM. If nothing changes, the computer boots quickly from RAM. But if power is lost, it boots from the hard drive. So, it&#8217;s the best of both worlds.

There is no hybrid Sleep button. It can be turned on and off in the control panel. If it&#8217;s on, putting the computer to Sleep automatically uses Hybrid Sleep.

You can check if Hybrid Sleep is on by clicking Start>>Control Panel. Then click Classic View on the left side. Double-click Power Options. Look to the left, and click &#8220;Change when the computer goes to Sleep.&#8221; Next, select &#8220;Change advanced power settings.&#8221; A new Power Options window will open. Click the + next to Sleep. Then click the + next to &#8220;Allow hybrid Sleep&#8221; You can turn it on or off from there. Click OK when finished.

Macs do not have a Hibernate option. But starting with Mac OS X 10.4, Apple introduced Safe Sleep. This does the same thing as Vista&#8217;s Hybrid Sleep. This feature is always on. Just click the Apple logo at the top of the screen. Then, select Sleep.

Can Hibernate hurt?

Hibernate and Sleep are just as safe as shutting down your computer. They offer energy savings and convenience. There's no reason you shouldn&#8217;t use them.

From Kim Komando site..


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

If keyboard is not working, we can type using the mouse in Microsoft Windows:
Go to start Menu-> Run-> type osk (this means On-Screen keyboard). Then a keyboard opens, there you can click on the letter you want which will be printed in the document you are working.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

How can you type osk if the keyboard isn't working?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

franca said:


> If keyboard is not working, we can type using the mouse in Microsoft Windows:
> Go to start Menu-> Run-> type osk (this means On-Screen keyboard). Then a keyboard opens, there you can click on the letter you want which will be printed in the document you are working.





Callum_Dawson said:


> How can you type osk if the keyboard isn't working?


I am waiting for the reply as well


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Callum_Dawson said:


> How can you type osk if the keyboard isn't working?





Blackmirror said:


> I am waiting for the reply as well


I've run into that problem before actually,
I had to copy and paste each letter from files or websites to get osk. 

maybe that instruction can be edited though from type to copy and paste the letters from somewhere....

Although sometimes some keys will work and others won't, maybe you'll get lucky and those 3 will.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to adjust toolbars in Internet Explorer - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Gizzy said:


> I've run into that problem before actually,
> I had to copy and paste each letter from files or websites to get osk.
> 
> maybe that instruction can be edited though from type to copy and paste the letters from somewhere....
> ...


Thanks Grizz......:up:


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Callum_Dawson said:


> How can you type osk if the keyboard isn't working?


Then U just click ,start / all programs / accessories / accessibility...U will see the on-screen- keyboard.........in the menu........


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Blackmirror said:


> I am waiting for the reply as well


I thought U could have figured it out all by yourself LL.........

Then U just click ,start / all programs / accessories / accessibility...U will see the on-screen- keyboard.........in the menu........


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

It's good practice to do the 'Disk Cleanup' monthly which deletes the unnecessary files stored in your computer.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)




----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

In Windows, if you want to delete a file or folder permanently without going it to Recycle Bin, you can press Shift + Del by selecting that file or folder.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Protect Your Identity


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Chrome Portable


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Deleting Programs and Files


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Troubleshooting Your High Speed Internet Connection


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't miss spam


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Changing email addresses - It's not that difficult


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Creating

A collage is a great way to display treasured photos. And it's relatively easy to create with your computer. You just need the right software.

I recommend that you use Google's Picasa. It's really designed to organize photos. But it has editing tools and other nice features.

You can download Picasa free from my site. Once you install it, hurry back. I'll help you get going. Then, I'll walk you through the creation of a collage.

When you first start Picasa, it scans your computer for photos. It then organizes them by folder and date. You can scan your entire computer or just a few folders.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to download, install & configure AVG Free 9.0 - Video Tip


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From recent published reports, I'd recommend forgetting about AVG9 and downloading and installing Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> From recent published reports, I'd recommend forgetting about AVG9 and downloading and installing Microsoft Security Essentials.


How would you rate it in comparison to Avast? I know it tracks malware but I'm more interested in a good AV and separate malware programmes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'd rate it as at least equal to the current free Avast, and it's pretty low footprint, so it's easy to live with. Since they're not trying to make money with it, it doesn't nag you all the time to upgrade to the paid version.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I think I'd rate it as at least equal to the current free Avast, and it's pretty low footprint, so it's easy to live with. *Since they're not trying to make money with it*, it doesn't nag you all the time to upgrade to the paid version.


At least overtly at this time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Davec said:


> At least overtly at this time.


True, but "at this time" is when I'm using it.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Why tech phone support is so difficult....... HERE.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

How to Bypass Windows Live Messenger 8.5 "upgrade" version check 
i hate the new live messenger


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Stop Paying for Windows Security; Microsoft's Security Tools Are Good Enough..

HERE


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

5 Simple Rules to avoid SCD (Slow Computer Disease)


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Creating panoramic photos the easy way


----------



## Compchiponshldr (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not the "techiest" person in the world and need all the help I can get. I'm trying to get some kind of freeware program (non-trial) I can downlaod that will help me to store, name and keep track of many icons. (not re-design) It would also have to be able to switch the icons as well. As it is, I keep having trouble in which many of my icons just turn into the standard explorer "icon for icons", then I can't view them. When they are in a list, they can't be seen, when as thumbnails, just some can be seen. I used to be able to view them in a list, and all was fine until I added some icons to that folder. 
Since then, I tried everything, splitting them up and putting them in different folders, no cigar. I have "tweak Ui" and it hasn't helped, other then enabling me to change the sizes of the ones that are visable.
Hey, if you don't know about them there are a few really good freewares; "the word.gr" bible program is great and they have add on modules in which any book can be word-searched. I also found something called "rocketdock" that is really great. (I think) I also came across "Simnet simple sticky notes" which is convenient, also "The HA tech dictionary" in which I can put in any computer term and find out what it's about. All of that is free, with no strings attached. "The Word" is free and I have the option for donating. I plan on donating, because it really is a great program to get for free. Hope that helped someone. But I've been going bananas with this icon thing, so if someone has a solution, it might help my sanity a bit!


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Compchiponshldr said:


> I'm not the "techiest" person in the world and need all the help I can get. I'm trying to get some kind of freeware program (non-trial) I can downlaod that will help me to store, name and keep track of many icons. (not re-design) It would also have to be able to switch the icons as well. As it is, I keep having trouble in which many of my icons just turn into the standard explorer "icon for icons", then I can't view them. When they are in a list, they can't be seen, when as thumbnails, just some can be seen. I used to be able to view them in a list, and all was fine until I added some icons to that folder.
> Since then, I tried everything, splitting them up and putting them in different folders, no cigar. I have "tweak Ui" and it hasn't helped, other then enabling me to change the sizes of the ones that are visable.
> Hey, if you don't know about them there are a few really good freewares; "the word.gr" bible program is great and they have add on modules in which any book can be word-searched. I also found something called "rocketdock" that is really great. (I think) I also came across "Simnet simple sticky notes" which is convenient, also "The HA tech dictionary" in which I can put in any computer term and find out what it's about. All of that is free, with no strings attached. "The Word" is free and I have the option for donating. I plan on donating, because it really is a great program to get for free. Hope that helped someone. But I've been going bananas with this icon thing, so if someone has a solution, it might help my sanity a bit!


You could try HERE


----------



## waqyum (Aug 25, 2009)

franca said:


> If keyboard is not working, we can type using the mouse in Microsoft Windows:
> Go to start Menu-> Run-> type osk (this means On-Screen keyboard). Then a keyboard opens, there you can click on the letter you want which will be printed in the document you are working.


Wow! thank you very much for this tip.I never knew this


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

December 17th Is Free Shipping Day


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

When you have opened many windows and want to minimize all the windows at once, press "Windows button + m" in Windows computer.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How To Fix a Wet Laptop


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

shut down a frozen programme with one click


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

But what if it's the frozen App?


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

On Windows 7, here's a quick tip for iTunes users.
With iTunes already pinned to the toolbar right click on the toolbar, go to Toolbars - then click iTunes. If iTunes doesn't show up, try again. If you do this, whenever you minimize iTunes, it simply goes to the mini player in your toolbar.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Problem Steps Recorder is a new tool in Windows 7 that can be accessed by clicking Start > Typing "psr" into the search box without the quotes. It will record user actions with accompanying screenshots, so a user can show someone their problem or how to replicate it, etc.


----------



## Frittmann (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't waste your time or money downloading and paying for screen capture software. Both Windows and Linux can capture a still image screenshot for you. Simply use the Print Screen button on your keyboard.










In Ubuntu, this will bring up a dialog box that lets you save the screenshot to your filesystem. In Windows, it copies the screenshot to your clipboard, which can be pasted into your favorite image editing program, even into Windows Paint. You can also use the ALT key with the Print Screen key to focus on just a single screen when using multi-screen systems.

There are still times when you may need a separate screen capture program though, such as if you are trying to capture an ActiveX screen in some games.​


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

what do actually Ubuntu is ?


----------



## Frittmann (Jan 18, 2010)

vSnoopy said:


> what do actually Ubuntu is ?


 Ubuntu is one of the many available distributions, or flavours, of GNU/Linux, the free, open-source operating system.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How To Make Potato Chips In The Microwave


----------



## Trappe (Mar 18, 2010)

Callum_Dawson said:


> How can you type osk if the keyboard isn't working?


Actually, you press on the start menu, then all programs, then accessories, the accessibility menu pops up, from there another menu pops up with five options the on screen keyboard & magnifier are two of them. I used to this sometimes before getting a wireless keyboard.


----------



## shqiuolopopo (Mar 26, 2010)

To install Windows Live Essentials in Windows 7 and thus get the Microsoft applications, you have to follow these steps:

Click on the Start button.

Go to Getting Started in the Start menu.

Choose Get Windows Live Essentials.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Everybody likes to help when they can but sometimes it gets frustrating when all a person has to do is Google it.

Maybe this will encourage people to look a little further before posting.(I am guilty of this myself.)

Searching Techguy for the answer

I know you can figure how this works but here is the url you use:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Deke40 said:


> Everybody likes to help when they can but sometimes it gets frustrating when all a person has to do is Google it.
> 
> Maybe this will encourage people to look a little further before posting.(I am guilty of this myself.)
> 
> ...


...now that was cute!!:up:

Should be a big help to those that dont use their mouse as often as they could!!


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

I have windows XP is standby the same as sleep?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Not sure about sleep, but here's a read about hibernate..Personally, I turn my computers off when I'm not using them...

http://www.timeatlas.com/term_to_le...ng_differences_between_hibernate_and_stand_by


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to let nosy guests on your PC or Mac

I&#8217;m not saying your in-laws will snoop through your personal files. (Then again, I don&#8217;t know your in-laws.) But accidents do happen. Important files could be erased. Malicious Web sites could be visited. You could be left cleaning up more than dirty dishes.

Protect yourself by setting up a Guest account. This gives your guests limited access to your computer. It doesn't require a password to log in. Users simply click the Guest account icon. Once logged in, they'll have access to all your programs. But your personal files will be off-limits. And they won&#8217;t be able to install any programs.

In XP, click Start>>Control Panel. Double-click User Accounts. Click the Guest account and select Turn On the Guest Account.

In Vista, click Start>>Control Panel. Double-click User Accounts. Click "Manage another account." You may be asked to enter a password. Click Guest. Click the Turn On button.

From Kim Komando web site


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to start page numbers


----------



## sacatech (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks to all to give such nice tips. ...


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello Franca,
Depending on the error message use Alt + Print Screen button instead of Print Screen , this way only the active dialog or window will be copied to the clipboard.
This will only show that part instead of the whole window which makes it almost unreadable, expecially with the large wide screen moditors we use now.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Keebellah said:


> Hello Franca,
> Depending on the error message use Alt + Print Screen button instead of Print Screen , this way only the active dialog or window will be copied to the clipboard.
> This will only show that part instead of the whole window which makes it almost unreadable, expecially with the large wide screen moditors we use now.


Thank you ....:up:


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Stain Solutions


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Discover what you're sharing on Facebook


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to transfer photos from computer to a SD Card - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Become a web surfing pro!


----------



## roycolaco (Jun 10, 2010)

Gud tips........


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

franca said:


> In Windows, if you want to delete a file or folder permanently without going it to Recycle Bin, you can press Shift + Del by selecting that file or folder.


Actually, if you really want to permanently delete a file or folder, use Eraser.
http://download.cnet.com/Eraser/3000-2092_4-10231814.html
The latest version is free of bugs, from my experience with it.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How I use Xmarks.com to sync & backup my bookmarks - Video Tip


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

To back up all of FireFox,bookmarks,extensions, etc ,I use FEBE.You can also use it to sync .I set up a schedule to run it.
It does exactly what I wanted.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2109/


----------

